# Лучше работать стоя или лежа?



## An_lr (23 Май 2013)

Есть столик для ноутбука, позволяющий работать лежа на кровати. Так же есть столик для стола, который позволяет работать стоя с ноутбуком. В каком случае больше польза для позвоночника?
Лежа конечно нагрузка меньше, но, как мне кажется, мышцы слишком расслаблены.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Май 2013)

То стоя, то лежа, то сидя.


----------



## М@руся (24 Май 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> То стоя, то лежа, то сидя.


100 % !
И не забывать про перерывчики, ходьбу и разминочку.


----------



## Balo4ka (17 Июн 2013)

Скорее всего,это зависит от времени=)) если вы собираетесь пролежать с ноутом, допустим,пять часов к ряду,хорошего мало,но и стоя идет нагрузка на ноги и позвоночник. в любом случае,какую позу вы не выбрали бы,каждый час хорошо бы было делать разминку=))


----------



## Loccitane (17 Июн 2013)

Balo4ka написал(а):


> Скорее всего,это зависит от времени=)) если вы собираетесь пролежать с ноутом, допустим,пять часов к ряду,хорошего мало,но и стоя идет нагрузка на ноги и позвоночник. в любом случае,какую позу вы не выбрали бы,каждый час хорошо бы было делать разминку=))


Я на работе каждые 20 минут "подпрыгиваю". Боюсь засидется


----------

